# ACG Recurve Single Cut



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

*AC Guitars build progress.*

Hi
This is my latest project just started it of this week.
The top,body core,headplate and the fingerboard all came from Larry at Gallery.


Body core will be Swamp Ash with a Sappy Redwood top and a Quilt Maple back both with a black accent line. 
Neck 7 piece Bibinga/Flamed Sycamore with a Redwood headplate and a Quilt Maple back plate and heel all with accent veneers. 
Fingerboard acrylic impregnated Birdseye Maple. 
Hardware all in black. 
Hipshot Type A bridge. 
Hipshot Ultralites. 
2 ACG Fatbas custom wound humbuckers with coil switching on mini-switches. 
ACG custom pre-amp. 
Schaller straplocks and neutrik locking jack. 
Finish will be 60% lacquer on the body with 20% lacquer on the back of the neck for that smooth satin feel.

comments more than welcome.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A few more pics.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one is shaping up, looks to be another beauty as well. Drool


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This one is shaping up, looks to be another beauty as well. Drool



Many thanks.
Just squared up the neck blank and cut the scarf joint.
The body blank has the top on it but is still in the press.
Should have that out over the weekend and the maple put on the back.
Then back in to the press.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Just a small update.
The neck has been glued up and the scarf joint sorted out truss rod fitted and the carbon rods glued in the neck has been profiled just the fingerboard to glued on The body blank has been made up and is just waiting for the body to be bandsawed out. The headplate backplate and heel have been cut out and the veneers glued to them. So a fair bit should get done over the next week pics will be here soon.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Made a start on Andy's bass a 5 string Recurve.
Body in Black Limba with a Flamed Bibinga top and black veneer accent line. 
Neck 7 piece Bibinga/maple with Bibinga headplate back plate and heel all with accent lines. Again most of the woods from Larry at Gallery.

Hardware in black. 
ACG pre-amp. 
2 ACG custom humbuckers. 
Hipshot Type A bridge. 
Hipshot Ultralites. 
Schaller Straplocks and a Neutrik locking jack. 
Finish 60% sheen lacquer on the body and 20% sheen on the neck for a satin feel.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

This is the prototype of the Recurve single cut which is ready to be sprayed.



















You can see the rest of the build at.
www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=2234


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

holy crap that looks nice!Drool How much coin does it set you back to build one of these?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

noobcake said:


> holy crap that looks nice!Drool How much coin does it set you back to build one of these?



PM sent.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Got some work done on the redwood single cut.
The body has been cut from the blank and the control caity routed out and the cover plate sorted out.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A bit more work done on the bubinga Recurve S/C.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some more work done on both Recurve single cuts.
The black veneer round the control cavity has been put in and both covers fitted.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Got some work done on the Redwood single cut.
The neck has been sorted out and the fingerboard attached and profiled. The F/B radius has been sanded and the frets done.
The headplate glued on and the headstock has been shaped and the tuner holes cut.


----------



## knobbin (Jan 19, 2007)

wow man thats amazing... any tips or advice, im going to be a first time builder, doing a program at my school where i can make my own instrument...
i've been throwing around alot of different ideas, lately ive been thinking something with a swamp ash body, possibly a WAL style bass... how much did all this stuff cost you?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Go for it. The only thing I would say is take your time. I have made so many mistakes because I just didn't stop to think.
Big fan of wal's which one were you thinking about.
The pre-amp I have developed along with John East is filter based. This works along the same principal as the wal pre-amp.
As to the cost a lot would be a fair estimate.
You should be able to get the materials cheaper than me as most of the wood in this bass came from the US the carriage is a killer.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## knobbin (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey, what kind of pickups/preamp(preferably purchasable a local music stores) would you recommend for a bass like this, i was thinking of using 2 humbuckers or soapbars

as of late ive been interested in making a bass like this wal
http://walbasses.homestead.com/BCFlamedMaple.html
i really like the two one body, with the flamed maple facings, i would probably use a 5piece neck(maybe wenge and maple?)

thanks for the advice.
Winston:food-smiley-004:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

It depends on what you are looking for if you want it to sound like a Wal your options are limited as not much sounds like a Wal.

Humbuckers would be my first choice if you have a look at my site you will find some links ( in the news section) to a thread started by Basse talking about pre-amps and pickups which might be of some help.

Thats a Mark II I had fretless four string one of those sold it to fund the bass building.
cheers
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got this one finished my first Recurve single cut and my first set neck.


The spec.
Body woods, Alder with an Santos Rosewood top with a 3 mm Tulipwood accent between them.
Neck will be a flamed Sycamore and Mahogany 5 piece with a birdseye/fleck maple acrylic impregnated finger board which will have semi-tone markers in Pear wood. Matching Rosewood headplate. The control cover, neck heel accent and backplate are Bubinga.
2 ACG FatBas pickups and the ACG filter pre-amp.
Hipshot Type A bridge and Hipshot Ultralites Schaller straplocks.
The finish is 60% sheen lacquer on the body with 20% sheen lacquer on the neck.


































More pics at.
http://www.acguitars.co.uk/Gallery/105/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another wonderful job. The neck is superb. Well done !! :bow:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Another wonderful job. The neck is superb. Well done !! :bow:


Thank you for the kind words.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some more work done on the redwood single cut.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Pic of the front this time got the bass strung today.Just the holes for the pre-amp to do and then on to the sanding. Hope to get the sanding done over the weekend and start the spraying on Monday


----------



## knobbin (Jan 19, 2007)

incredible looking... what kind of finish are you going to do?
you have to post soundclips when its all finished up


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
It will have a 60% sheen lacquer on the body with a 20% sheen lacquer on the neck which gives it a satin feel.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Going to be starting this new build just shortly.
A Recurve 5 string single cut with an Amboyna Burl matching front and back.
A few pics of the burl which came from Larry at Gallery.
It will be a left hander.
Alan


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good as allways Alan. Looking forward to more. Drool


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Mr Green.
Been keeping an eye on your jazz.
Have to say I like the whole package, finish in particular.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

That is the lacquer buffed I hope to get the bass put together tomorrow.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are some pics of the first Harlot bass.
Almost finished just a few bits to tweak and it will be done.
I am really happy with this model from a design point of view it balances really well and I find it very comfortable to play.

The spec. 
Body is Swamp Ash with a Crotch Walnut top and black accent veneer. 
Neck 5 piece Flame Sycamore/Wenge with Ebony board Walnut head-plate back-plate and heel all with contrast veneers. 
Hardware. 
ACG filter pre-amp with 2 ACG Fatbas custom wound humbuckers. Ceramic magnet in the bridge and an Alnico 5 in the neck. 
Hipshot Type A bridge and Hipshot Ultralite tuners. 
Schaller staplocks and a Neutrik locking jack. 
The finish is satin lacquer.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

skelf said:


> Here are some pics of the first Harlot bass.


Talk about a nice piece of ash.None


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

That is a beautiful instrument.Drool


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't beat Larry at Gallery to come up with the goods. The top is from him as well.
Cheers Jbass.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some work done on the Bubinga single cut.
That is the contouring on the body roughed in and the neck glued in with some of the carving done.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
A few more of the progress made on the Bubinga single cut.
I have sprayed some white spirit on the bass to bring up the colours.



















A pic of the redwood single cut in the spray booth.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

That is Mark's bass ready to ship. 
The spec on this one. 
Body core will be Swamp Ash with a Sappy Redwood top and a Quilt Maple back both with a black accent line. 
Neck 7 piece Bibinga/Flamed Sycamore with a Redwood headplate and a Quilt Maple back plate and heel all with accent veneers. 
Fingerboard acrylic impregnated Birdseye Maple from Larry at Gallery.

Hardware all in black. 
Hipshot Type A bridge. 
Hipshot Ultralites. 
2 ACG Fatbas custom wound humbuckers with coil switching on mini-switches. 
ACG custom pre-amp.


----------

